# Chocolate Tortie Burmese ?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been contacted by my local vet. they have an older cat (about 10 years) that came to them as a stray in October.
They have called her Annie;
She is cream/beige tortoiseshell, with a pointy angular Siamese face, "chats" and purrs -

Apparently she likes being picked up, likes dogs, not so keen on other cats.
Very friendly and loves a fuss. Might possibly be deaf. Had cat flu, but has been treated with antibiotics and is now eating well and in good health. She has been Frontlined and wormed.

The staff there love her, and say she is a real character, and so lovely.

She will be going to Patsy at Rushden persain rescue as soon as she has a space.
Anyone interseted in her please pm me.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, she looks like a Burmese, but probably a brown tortie. Could you not contact the Burmese Cat Club - they run their own rescue/welfare service and have contacts in all areas.
see Burmese Cat Club


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

They have been contacted just waiting to hear if they will take her. If not she will go to Patsy at Rushden rescue this week


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This little girl has gone to Patsy Yardly at the burmese cat club so if anyone is interested in her please contact her.


----------

